# Pregnant marbled gecko



## Jordant (Oct 31, 2013)

My marbled gecko is pregnant, i can see the little eggs in her stomach, i just wanna know how long is te gestation period for these little guys and how long til the eggs hatch after that ?


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 31, 2013)

If you can visually see eggs I would say just under 2 weeks.
Incubation is 3 months at room temp I think.


----------



## Jordant (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks, and how long is the period inbetween 2 clutches ?


----------



## iHerp (Oct 31, 2013)

2 weeks-4 , my girl takes 10-12 days
but thats for knob tails.. but its the same


----------

